# First time Fimming, and it shows.. high rez pics... need criticism?



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 3, 2008)

Last night I couldn't sleep, and got bored... So I decided to do something drastic...


I fimmed Esperasa, Spirit, and Star =]

This was my first time fimming or topping for that matter...

And it showed with my first cut........ I cut one of the leaves from Esperasa by accident!!

Esperansa before....








Esperansa After notice the missing leaf =[










Esperanasa close up...








Star fimmed..







Star close up








Spirit fimmed...







Spirit close up...








So what do you guys think? I hope I didn't butcher them too much, next time I'll get a fine pair of small sharp scissors. The ones I used didn't cut as well as I would like... I did clean them with alcohol, then h2o2, and then rinsed with water before making the cuts to prevent any kind of infection.

Any pointers for next time are appreciated =]


.


----------



## High4Life (Aug 3, 2008)

I think it looks good man .. could u tell me the differnce between topping and fimming ..


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Aug 3, 2008)

High4Life said:


> I think it looks good man .. could u tell me the differnce between topping and fimming ..


With topping you pinch of all the top growth. With fimming you leave a little bit left up there. It has something to do with how the growth hormones are transferred to the side branches after pinching.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Dude you can hack up your plant a lot more than that and it will be fine. I cut all the fan leaves off some of my plants and the new growth is lush and happens really fast. As long as you leave a few leaves on top it will get enough energy to recover, but it will be in shock, keep in mind so treat her nice! But trust me, you'll be fine. I could chop off tons more leaves from your plant and it would recover just fine as long as your nutes, lights, and water are good. Hope I could help. Peace..


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys... and I know they will all recover, I just couldn't believe I didn't see that I was going to hack a leaf too.. I was so focused on the top, I wasn't paying attention to the rest..

Any way.. they are doing fine now, and I'll post a few pics later as they progress to show the result of the fimming.

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 4, 2008)

I have used both FIMing and topping, and without a doubt, topping does the best job of producing apical branching. I will never dick around with FIMing again.


----------



## H&D (Aug 6, 2008)

I topp thats all that needs to be done IMHO


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

H&D, is that your koi? That looks like a show quality fish right there.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 6, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> H&D, is that your koi? That looks like a show quality fish right there.


We have a aquarium adventure around where I live and any excuse I can to go in there I love looking at their koi, they are like the size of a small dog..


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

Did you know..? Did you know that they can live well over 100 years? That at Christmas time some Christian Japanese like to buy the best koi they can afford with which to make Christmas sushi (it is still a carp, even though it's awfully purty)? Did you know that they can grow to over 3' long?

I love fish.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 6, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Did you know..? Did you know that they can live well over 100 years? That at Christmas time some Christian Japanese like to buy the best koi they can afford with which to make Christmas sushi (it is still a carp, even though it's awfully purty)? Did you know that they can grow to over 3' long?
> 
> I love fish.


wow lots of neat info there, I did know how big they can get, when i said small dog i meant like a 30 pound one, wasn't even thinking micro dogs. These ones at this shop scare me, I refused to put my fingers in the water at fear of losing them. They feed these fish so much food, they said they get em real big and sell em for more and replace em like every 6 months, so these fish that are like 2 feet long and prolly weigh like 15 20 pounds are less then 6 months old, and you are saying they can live for 100 years, holy shit these things can be the size of whales....When i move to cali i am gonna build an oasis in my back yard and have a big koi pond, I want to see how big I can get one.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 6, 2008)

OnSolomonsGrave said:


> wow lots of neat info there, I did know how big they can get, when i said small dog i meant like a 30 pound one, wasn't even thinking micro dogs. These ones at this shop scare me, I refused to put my fingers in the water at fear of losing them. They feed these fish so much food, they said they get em real big and sell em for more and replace em like every 6 months, so these fish that are like 2 feet long and prolly weigh like 15 20 pounds are less then 6 months old, and you are saying they can live for 100 years, holy shit these things can be the size of whales....When i move to cali i am gonna build an oasis in my back yard and have a big koi pond, I want to see how big I can get one.


If you can live long enough, you can grow one pretty big (also need a pond that's at least several thousand gallons). No need to worry about a koi hurting you, they don't have teeth, they have instead a type of pharyngeal bone in their throats for crushing their food. 

If the shop has an electric eel, do not let them convince you it's safe to hand feed. EVER. Mkay? Just take my word for it, ask them to show you how it's done, instead.


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Aug 6, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> If you can live long enough, you can grow one pretty big (also need a pond that's at least several thousand gallons). No need to worry about a koi hurting you, they don't have teeth, they have instead a type of pharyngeal bone in their throats for crushing their food.
> 
> If the shop has an electric eel, do not let them convince you it's safe to hand feed. EVER. Mkay? Just take my word for it, ask them to show you how it's done, instead.


They do have eels, and I am scared of apparently a big puppy dog fishy and you think I am going to stick my hand in with eels....oh no. No but they have stingrays and they clean the tanks, and they literally come up out of the water and like over 6 inches up above the edge of the tank out into the air, I love looking at sealife, but not so much being in the water with it. As for the large pond I would probably hand dig it all and just line it and put a rock ledge around the top or something, and grow pond lilles and have a koi or 2, I would like to have a turtle, but someone i know has some and koi's keeps telling me he has to replace the koi's cause the turtles get em :/ I have officially derailed this thread and for that I am sorry.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

OH no, can't let ya take the blame for that, 'twas ME.  Seamaiden, thread hiJACKAH. 

Yeah, turtles get fishes, depending on the turtle and depending on the fish. See, the electric eel thing kinda popped into my head (it happens like that for me), and I thought to myself, "Hey, you remember how some of those poor kids cried when they got nailed by Dougie's electric eel, can't let that happen to Solomon, oh no." Yeah, old timer I worked for, usually hired kids so I got to watch a lot of shenanigans. One of his favorites was, "Time to feed the eel!" (He also had an African lungfish, totally safe but totally fugly) "But it's gotta be HAND fed, won't take the food otherwise." Well, it made some of the poor kids cry, the eel was about 6' long and they just naturally put out a charge when they're hunting food, can't help it you see. Kids don't understand how water lets electricity MOVE right through it. Old Dougie, he tried that trick on me, but I was wise to his shit before I was even wise to it, I said, "Show me first, so I don't mess it up."  Dougie showed me, how he used a feeding stick.  

FAVORITE job ever, working at the Long Beach Aquarium of the Pacific. Coral lab, and sometimes I got to take care of feeding the Pacific kelp display in the very front. Those wolf eels, they have FACES. I shit you not, there are people in there, and they're disguised as eels. Gotta carefully hand-feed them, they have manners. The other fish know no such thing.

Sorry for rambling, this is Seamaiden, on wine.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... any way


Up date..

So this is what they look like now.

Esperanza top view
Not sure how many colas she'll have, but growth from the middle has been all but hulted... the new growth to the sides is healthy but deformed... I'm not impressed =[















Spirit top view
The only signs she is showing of the fimming is the damaged fan leaves, other wise she is growing as though nothing happened... still not impressed =[














Star top view
Top growth stunted...new fan leaves damaged.... Well thats it for fimming as far as i'm concerned... next time I'll just top them.












.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, like I said, I've done both and will never dick around with FIMing again.


----------



## kaos.underwave (Aug 10, 2008)

hehe you missed while FIMing...

that makes it a *FIMFIM* hahahahaha

a double FIM


----------



## calicat (Aug 10, 2008)

I use both methods and you did a gr8 job.


----------



## H&D (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry Im not going to steal this guys thread Ill start one on Koi's in ...*Toke N Talk*


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 11, 2008)

*CONCLUSION..*
Well after my experience... I really don't think there is a such thing as "FIMming technique"... as I see no technique to it... it's just luck. No matter how you fim.. in the end , the chances of you getting multiple colas out of it is just that... Chance. And If I were a betting man.. I wouldn't be here I would be at a poker forum... So I'm going to stick with the legit "Topping technique". A true technique, that when done right will always give you at least 2 colas =]

unless some one can convince me other wise....

.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is a pic of my only plant that responding positive to the fimming... it has 3 main shoots =]





.


_________________
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 20, 2008)

Decided to practice fimming some more...
















.

.


_________________
 The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/89440-micro-ebb-flow-now-dwc.html


----------



## thcheaven (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm far from an expert, but from what I've seen and what I see that you've done. I'd say that you aren't taking enough from the middle, you are micro leaf clipping, that's why the deformation. The fim'ing I've done and all the illistrations show a bowl type structure when finished, not just clipped straight across. removing all the new tips completely from the middle...... 
Any EXPERTS want to jump in here? I'm Fim'ing and want to be doing it correctly as well. I did fim an outdoor (for the expierience) a Bahia Black. I now has 6 mains. nice.......


----------



## High4Life (Aug 20, 2008)

I think it looks well man , keep on fimming them throught out untill it your ready to flower them it will work out well


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys... but that is as low as I can cut them with the small scissors of have.... I'll try again with a razor blade tonight and post pics.... I want to get this down.

.


_________________
 The BEST DIY EZ walmart carbon filter for MICRO grows Zen style
Micro ebb/flow (NOW DWC), all CFL ScrOG, perpetual Stealth locker
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/89440-micro-ebb-flow-now-dwc.html


----------



## wtfd00d (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey, man shit looks good. I went with the topping technique in my grow and I agree the results are phenomenal. Next grow I plan on topping it a few times. Anyone know the max you should top the plant?


----------



## High4Life (Aug 21, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> Thanks for the input guys... but that is as low as I can cut them with the small scissors of have.... I'll try again with a razor blade tonight and post pics.... I want to get this down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YOUR WEED SUCKS (Aug 21, 2008)

it's a good thing you dont cut hair.


----------



## wozb529 (Aug 21, 2008)

think you was off your head man lol


----------



## CanadianGrowMan (Aug 21, 2008)

That three shoot thing looks sweet  I've tried topping two plants (unfortunately turned out male. may have stressed them out too late in veg) and it worked pretty well. Maybe I'll try some fiming next year


----------

